# DIY reupholstery



## daddysgirl

Apologies if this is in the wrong place, couldn't find an obvious place for it!!

The original upholstery in our van is in very good condition considering its age, but the fabric is a weird patterned nylon which manages to look stained when it is not, probably good design as any REAL stains would not show up :lol: :lol: however, it looks very dated, and the quality and look does not match the rest of the interior.

I've never done upholstery, but I'm quite handy with the sewing machine and the budget is tight, so I have decided to do it myself. Originally I intended to just recover the existing foam, but having got a quote for new foam I will replace the seats only.

I've now got a huge roll of very nice fabric sitting on my diningroom table and need to get stuck in!!

I'm planning to use 4" thick foam with a 1" polyester topping, and to make the covers 4" deep to give a nice plump look. 

I've searched the forums and haven't come across anyone who has done their own upholstery, if anyone knows of a post, or has any experience or advice, I will be very grateful - otherwise watch this space!!


----------



## badger

There was somebody who made a lovley job of reupholstering their van...........but I can't remember who it was.....they posted photo's and everything.


----------



## spykal

Hi

I think it was Shane ( Aka Snelly) or rather it was his other half who did a re upholster on one of their vans. I'll do a search for the thread about it.

Mike

Edit

Found it :

Snelly's reupholstery thread <<


----------



## Mike48

I think you are meant to cover the foam with a kind of tight web linen material to prevent the fabric from creasing against the foam.


----------



## daddysgirl

Ahhh!! thanks to you all, and so quick!

Gelathae, that sound s interesting, the chap doing the foam didn't mention that, just that thew foam will be wrapped in polyester wadding and then covered in stockinette.

I've got several questions for him before I order, I don't want to get this wrong!!

Spykal, thanks for link, unfortunately the link to revamp pictures no longer works, I will contact Snelly.


----------



## Mike48

Yep! Stockinette is the material but I couldn't recall the name.


----------



## spykal

Hi

This "good ol' boy" makes it look easy....

There is just so much good stuff about almost everything out there on the web that I just knew before looking that there would be some Youtube footage that would give you a start :wink:

[video width=560 height=340:b2bb6b9535]http://www.youtube.com/v/cfVH9B0sTg4&hl=en&fs=1&[/video:b2bb6b9535]


----------



## daddysgirl

thank y'all, some good tips there.

I did have dreams of piping and buttoning, but I will go for
simplicity :lol:


----------



## spykal

daddysgirl said:


> I did have dreams of piping and buttoning, :lol:


You want buttons :lol:






You want piping...they do piping too:


----------



## daddysgirl

Thank you!!!!

I can see this little project turning into a major undertaking.....

and I'll know who to blame :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

only trouble is, I'll have to do swags and tails for the curtains.....
.........

I've just had curtain material and voile arrive, zips and curtain lining on the way, (I love getting parcels) and now I'm thinking of doing the upholstered wall panels in suede, but I don't know how to get them off the wall.....


----------



## jarcadia

Just be careful not to overfill if you have to make up a bed from the cushions,
otherwise they won't fit!!!
Jackie


----------



## daddysgirl

Oh heck, that's a good point!

I'm making the cases the same size as the old ones, so hopefully will be ok, the foam man said to do that, but he also said if they were too thick it's possible to take some of the dacron off. Happy days!


----------



## camper69

Out of interest where are you getting your foam from?

Derek


----------



## daddysgirl

This chap, he's local to us.

http://www.thespringman.co.uk/


----------



## pneumatician

*Reupholstery*

We had our van reupholstered and having spent all day in the workshops watching the process we feel that we could probably do it ourselves in future. 
Use the existing covering as patterns and replace foam where required. I love any excuse to get on my wifes sewing machine and she is a pretty seamstress. In the meantime I will have to stick to my models.

I wish you all the best in your endeavours.

Steve


----------



## clubman

You get the panels off the wall with a chisel , not hammering but with slow levering as they are stuck down with a very thick glue. Once thats done, you then spend a few weeks rolling and prising the 'glue from hell' off the surface ! We stopped at two ! You could leave them as is, cut material to size, then glue that to the edge onto the wall itself. On the same subject, would somebody tell me what these things are for except dust catchers and adding clutter to the look of the van.....?


----------



## pneumatician

*Re upholstery*

I suppose we are lucky most of the verticals are wood and lined panels are all screw off. No Glue exept that used to stick the actual lining to the panel.

Steve


----------



## daddysgirl

Oh dear...

  

Not doing terribly well so far.....

have a day off today, planned to get stuck in with this project, 
but my sewing machine has died.....

I was torn between getting it repaired or replacing it, and as it's about 30 odd years old, decided it might be time to bite the bullet and get a new one, however I'm now realising that to get a similar quality I will have to pay a fortune, they don't seem to make good, basic two-ton metal work-horse sewing machines like her any more.

  

any ideas oh wise ones????


----------



## Grizzly

clubman said:


> . On the same subject, would somebody tell me what these things are for except dust catchers and adding clutter to the look of the van.....?


You'd miss them on bitter nights ! They are an extra layer of insulation on the cold walls and make sitting or lying against the walls more cosy.

Ours are wooden and sit a few centimetres proud of the wall so are excellent insulation. Having not had any at all in the previous 2 vans we notice the difference.

G


----------



## Lyners

Mine died too, knowing it had to make 8 pairs of double width 260m long curtains.. At 24 years old, my much used Bernina's second hand value is more than I originally paid for it . Ask for a repair quote at a good sewing machine dealer , they dont usually charge for the looky & quote, but ask first , you might be surprised, mine was only £100 , ( pricey, but only outlay ever from new ) with full service inc & is better than new & still saving me a fortune . worth every penny. Shame cars aren't made like that . 


Good luck with the project, do you have to do anything special with the foam, fabric & underlining s to make them fire reg compliant ? In case you ever sell on your MH ?


----------



## daddysgirl

didn't ask about foam, fabric is fire retardant, I will ask him !!

Thanks!!


----------



## daddysgirl

Lyners, thanks for your thoughts on sewing machines, I have taken mine in for an estimate for repair, having decidec that to replace it with something of equivalent quality would be far too expensive for an occasional seamstress like me!!

The very nice man in the shop agreed it is well worth repairing if it is possible, and if it's not, has a very nice basic Husqvarna which i may replace it with....... 

Thanks for your advice


----------



## daddysgirl

My sewing machine is now good as new, £63 for service and fixing seized cams on zig-zag. I've finished the seats, half way through luton cushions, then "just" curtains to do . . .. my dining room looks like a bangladeshi sweat shop there are sheets of foam and yards of fabric in the bedrooms, and the bits of thread are all over the house :lol: :lol: 

Can't wait to see it finished, (and have my house back!!!!!)

Oh yes, and only sewed my finger once!! - So far.  :lol:


----------

